# Help: Post Processing Conversion Size



## canon23 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I use Canon 5D Mark II & III and use LightRoom 4 to convert my files from RAW to JPEG for webbase viewing only thus far, but I really need your help on what size should I save my pictures from conversion should I need to print them for, say 16x24 (or larger), prints? Your help is much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 4, 2013)

If you're going to print them, save at full resolution.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 4, 2013)

I save my conversions at 72dpi, 1024 long edge and 10 quality. For printing you will want to save at full size, 10 quality and whatever dpi your printer needs.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 4, 2013)

2n10 said:


> I save my conversions at 72dpi, 1024 long edge and 10 quality. For printing you will want to save at full size, 10 quality and whatever dpi your printer needs.



Keep in mind dpi is really just "metadata" to imaging software. It's pixels and target dpi that determine downsampling or scaling needed by the software and/or printer, so don't worry too much about the dpi when exporting from Lightroom.

At most, dpi in the JPEG will be used to tell you the default viewing size based on pixels and dpi, which is meaningless for everything except some desktop publishing apps. Even then you can change the dpi any time without re-sampling the pixels in any imaging software.


----------

